# What are you drinking?



## Thumper (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes I know its six thirty in the AM. But this is my PM. 

Anyway. Sitting in my garrage pondering how to set everything up in such a small place I figured Id share with you and yall can share with me. 

This morning (evening) is Booker's uncut and unfiltered. 






Yeah I know. I need new speaker covers. Thatll happen on my next days off. 

Its not my favorite. But is pretty good. Though I think they use too much rye in their mashbill. It gives it an almost methanol type bite to the fore and kind of overpowers the other notes. But the finish is smooth. 

So. Tell me. When you're drinking. What are ya drinking?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2017)

Coffee, third cup, thinking about getting some breakfast, watching car shows on Velocity and thinking these shows use to be something other than 30 minute commercials.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2017)

maxwell house.  good to the last drop

later on will be some Silly Dawg


----------



## frodo (Apr 24, 2017)

coffee,  making biscuits,  and tomato gravy


good news, the wife has started eating Cheetos,  this is a huge breakthrough


----------



## Thumper (Apr 24, 2017)

Former health food chick or something? 

This "evening" is a cheap but good bourbon called Jesse James Outlaw Bourbon. Its young but full bodied and smooth. Its generally my goto for cheap stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2017)

frodo said:


> good news, the wife has started eating Cheetos,  this is a huge breakthrough



Wait till she finds out about Doritos.....&#128561;


----------



## frodo (Apr 25, 2017)

Thumper said:


> Former health food chick or something?
> 
> This "evening" is a cheap but good bourbon called Jesse James Outlaw Bourbon. Its young but full bodied and smooth. Its generally my goto for cheap stuff.



no,  a missing dna strand  that stopped the muscles in her throat
from squeezing,  she could not swallow
has been living on liquids only for 2 years
the cheetos is a huge milestone in her recovery

today Cheetos.  Tomorrow maybe a catfish filet and veggies !!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow. Seriously wow. Im glad to hear that shes recovering.


----------



## frodo (Apr 25, 2017)

still, long way to go.  Dr says that extra protein is the ''cure''  but you have to swallow to get the protein

they are talking a feeding tube to force more protein.  we are waiting to see 
LOL,  she is NOT happy about the mention of the feeding tube


----------



## Thumper (Apr 25, 2017)

Ill bet not. Well heres to hoping that she recovers faster than anticipated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2017)

Great news Frodo, hope she continues making progress.


----------

